# Taiwanese Blue Velvet Shrimp



## djd (17 Dec 2010)

Hi 

I am getting sum Taiwanese Blue Velvet Shrimp can any one suggest what is the water parameter 



Thank u


----------



## Nelson (17 Dec 2010)

not much info,but have a look here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=10345


----------

